# Ocean Landings Resort Cocoa Beach, FL



## Disneymom627 (Jun 26, 2015)

Aug 2-9
1 bedroom/2bath sleeps 6. Has bedroom, living room, dining area, mini kitchen
Room is on 2nd floor and there is no elevator 
Only $700 for the week. 
Amenities included 2 pools, tennis and racquetball courts, playground, fitness room, game room, just steps to the beach, restaurant on site, comedy club 
50 minutes to Disney or Seaworld. 15 minutes to Kennedy Space Center. 
Check out the resorts website for more info www.oceanlandings.com


----------



## Tank (Jun 29, 2015)

is this still availible


----------



## Disneymom627 (Jun 29, 2015)

Yes it's still available


----------



## Tank (Jul 3, 2015)

sorry, that was the wrong week for me


----------



## Disneymom627 (Jul 9, 2015)

Still available


----------

